

Less Wrong Q&A with Eliezer Yudkowsky: Video Answers - MikeCapone
http://lesswrong.com/lw/1lq/less_wrong_qa_with_eliezer_yudkowsky_video_answers/

======
pmichaud
I am interested in this, but I don't understand the reason for the video
format. Is there a transcript available?

